# SEMA Preview: Lingenfelter to Give Trans Am New Life … and 655 Horsepower



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

Get out your old Whitesnake muscle shirt because the Trans Am is back… sort of. The Corvette and Chevy tuning experts at Lingenfelter have announced that they will bring a modern Trans Am to the SEMA Show in Las Vegas next week, taking inspiration from the 1971 second-gen TA. That means it will have a 445-cubic inch V8 engine under the hood making 655-hp.

The car will also get a duck-tail spoiler, fender vents, a twin-port front grille, 20-inch honeycomb wheels and the obligatory screamin' chicken. Lingenfelter also promises a retro-styled interior.

Called the Lingenfeler LTA (Lingenfelter Trans Am) Concept the car is a one-off, but there is cretain to be huge demand for the car – especially considering the popularity of the new Camaro – so a limited number of production models is a definite possibility

We'll be sure to bring you full coverage of the Lingenfelter Trans Am from the SEMA Show starting November 3rd.

More: *SEMA Preview: Lingenfelter to Give Trans Am New Life … and 655 Horsepower* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hell yes!!! See GM, there is still demand for your now defunct product... listen up if you're smart. We all (Pontiac enthusiasts) knew that this was more than a long time coming...


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Will never happen in production mode ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm.... not only this will never make production model, but I think they did a poor job designing it. Will I be able to tell the difference between this and a 1971 TA coming down the road 70 feet away? Hell no. Challenger, yes.. Mustang, yes.... Camaro, yes... They designed it wayyyy too similar to its original goal. Not enough creativity here.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Loubo said:


> Will never happen in production mode ! ! ! ! ! !


...duh?



Aramz06 said:


> Hmm.... not only this will never make production model, but I think they did a poor job designing it. Will I be able to tell the difference between this and a 1971 TA coming down the road 70 feet away? Hell no. Challenger, yes.. Mustang, yes.... Camaro, yes... They designed it wayyyy too similar to its original goal. Not enough creativity here.



I wouldn't call it a design, but a concept. None have _actually_ been produced yet. I can guarantee the finished product won't look 100% like the picture. And it's Lingenfelter, they probably won't make more than 10 of them, so the chances of you seeing one are about as much as I have of getting Charlize Theron between the sheets. I've never seen a Lingenfelter anything in real life, outside of a CAI.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...and just like Charlize Theron...the closest I get to this is the internet......thanks...I like it...:cheers
Bill


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> I wouldn't call it a design, but a concept. None have _actually_ been produced yet. I can guarantee the finished product won't look 100% like the picture. And it's Lingenfelter, they probably won't make more than 10 of them, so the chances of you seeing one are about as much as I have of getting Charlize Theron between the sheets. I've never seen a Lingenfelter anything in real life, outside of a CAI.


instead of being so negative, I think you better research more before you say things aren't done yet, especially with your "I've never seen a Lingenfelter anything in real life" comment. you have never seen one of their MANY Corvettes?

I have already seen actual pictures of the Camaro with sheetmetal changes and the clay bucks being molded on the front and rear of the car so they can make the production molds. the spoiler is also already designed on the actual car. these pics I saw were already months old

also, I think there is a misprint in the info. the way they are talking about the car being "vintage", I think they mean it will have a 455 not a 445


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> instead of being so negative, I think you better research more before you say things aren't done yet, especially with your *"I've never seen a Lingenfelter anything in real life" *comment. you have never seen one of their MANY Corvettes?


Not a one. That makes me negative?


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Not a one. That makes me negative?


that mixed with the Charlize comment, and your whole attitude on the subject. I honestly can't think of any product that Lingenfelter ever said they were going to make, and didn't come through on it

don't get me wrong here. I'm not trying to start any crap with you (I don't know you at all), because everyone is entitled to their opinion. you stated yours and I stated mine. that is all:cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> that mixed with the Charlize comment, and your whole attitude on the subject. I honestly can't think of any product that Lingenfelter ever said they were going to make, and didn't come through on it
> 
> don't get me wrong here. I'm not trying to start any crap with you (I don't know you at all), because everyone is entitled to their opinion. you stated yours and I stated mine. that is all:cheers


Oh I didn't think so... I just know their stuff is super rare, like seeing a TVR or a Pantera. I really can't see them making more than say, 30 conservatively, they're all going to be hand built/modified.

What I'd like to know is, will they have the Dart, or will they just say "Lingenfelter"?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've seen a Lingenfelter Z06 at a car show, but thats it. I guess your right Poncho, I will probably never see one. I just dont see how this can really be exciting to people, it took almost no creativity to create this. Considering this is still only a rendering, they still might not go through with it.


----------



## Oldsmobileman (Dec 8, 2008)

If you build it, they will come.


----------



## Mark1si (Sep 8, 2009)

I've never seen a "true" Lingenfelter car either (besides shows). There are a couple guys in town the have sent there Vettes TO Lingenfelter. Heck anyone can do that.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The only people I can see really getting excited over this are the ones who will be able to afford one IF they are built for sale. 
I believe IF you can order one it will be priced above what MOST would be willing to pay.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

here are pics of the actual car, not just a mock-up

Live Photos of Lingenfelter 455 T/A Concept


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

and here is ASC's version

ASC Does What GM Wouldn’t Let Pontiac


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

> GM wouldn’t let Pontiac...


:lol: Same old story.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

anything that says Trans Am on it and makes 655 hp is badass you guys are wack!


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

I have to admit i like the ta more than the camaro. I would love to see this become a reality.


----------

